# Fair price for an owned h24?????



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum to post this in so mods please move if necessary. 

My basic question is I'm looking to replace my aging Sony a2 due to the lack of future support and do not want to go under contract again. I can get an owned h24 for 125 does this seem to be reasonable?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Seems like a good deal to me. I would expect the price to be higher than a subsidize HR24 provided by DirecTV. The fact that it does not carry a commitment, is enough to raise the price. I recently sold an iPhone 4 on eBay for $300 easily. Make sure to contact DirecTV access card department to confirm ownership status of this HR24


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Seems like a good deal to me. I would expect the price to be higher than a subsidize HR24 provided by DirecTV. The fact that it does not carry a commitment, is enough to raise the price. I recently sold an iPhone 4 on eBay for $300 easily. Make sure to contact DirecTV access card department to confirm ownership status of this HR24


Except that the OP specifically mentions a H24 when you keep saying HR24 (DVR), I would agree. i would think $100-125 is probably a fair price for a owned H24.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Except that the OP specifically mentions a H24 when you keep saying HR24 (DVR), I would agree. i would think $100-125 is probably a fair price for a owned H24.


Right, the point remains the same though. I would expect an owned receiver to be priced considerable higher that what DirecTV advertises


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not all board members are really looking to make a buck off their old equipment.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

is not about making a buck, but asking for a fair market value.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you are staying with Directv for 2 years(I've been with them for 17), they have very little value as they will under most circumstances just give it to you.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> is not about making a buck, but asking for a fair market value.


If I were to sell my H25 here, I probably wouldn't ask much for it. Now, if I had an owned HR44, very different considering the rarity and demand for even a leased one.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If I were selling to a friend or to someone I closely know, then I can be more reasonable. As I said, I was very surprised to be able to sell an iPhone 4 for $300. it was an auction BTW, so the "public" set the price. I just collected.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Um, if his receiver is going obsolete because of the old guide data shut off, they should swap out for a new receiver without adding a commitment to his service.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Um, if his receiver is going obsolete because of the old guide data shut off, they should swap out for a new receiver without adding a commitment to his service.


But he would get an SD receiver. Apparently the TS wants an upgrade without the commitment


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks all for the suggestions, but definitely not wanting to go back under contract, I am just not a fan of them. I have been with Direct since the DTV\USSB days and I am probably not going anywhere else anytime soon. 

Yes D would replace the A2 free of charge but only with another SD box and I have purchased an HD tv to replace the SD TV that the A2 is hooked to so I wanted to upgrade the box to an HD box and if I do that through D it will include a new 2 year contract so owned box would be the best option for me. A DVR is not required just a plain old HD box will suffice. The 125 includes the shipping.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you are not going anywhere then what's the difference if you end up in a contract and get the thing it free?


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> If you are not going anywhere's then what's the difference if you end up in a contract and get the thing it free?


Everyone has their preference, and I just do not like contracts such as D's
PS nothing is ever truely free........ :righton:


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Since it hasn't been addressed yet I will ask, do you already have hd service? If not, you can't add an hd box unless you are in an mpeg4 locals area.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Since it hasn't been addressed yet I will ask, do you already have hd service? If not, you can't add an hd box unless you are in an mpeg4 locals area.


While you have a valid point, they way it was delivered it was kind of poor. The TS can indeed add an HD receiver regardless of the market. The TS will need at least an HD dish and HD service if they want to get HD channels.


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes already have HD service. I have an HR20-700 from way back in 2006 that is now on its' 3rd hard drive but it still keeps on ticking and a HR22-???.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Everyone has their preference, and I just do not like contracts such as D's
PS nothing is ever truely free........ :righton:


So its strictly you don't like the idea of contracts as to why you would rather spend the money instead of getting it for free. And free means no dollars, but yeah, there's a commitment you won't leave for two years. Not something I see as a big deal, but I get your preference. Personally I only find owned receivers to be helpful if you like to activate and deactivate extra rooms, based on having guests over or something of that nature. Otherwise its more expensive to go the owned route, and I spend enough on programing.

Just make sure you get the rid number of any receiver your purchasing and call the access card dept and make sure it will be free and clear and able to be added to your account. Better to check before you pay for it then after.


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> So its strictly you don't like the idea of contracts as to why you would rather spend the money instead of getting it for free. And free means no dollars, but yeah, there's a commitment you won't leave for two years. Not something I see as a big deal, but I get your preference. Personally I only find owned receivers to be helpful if you like to activate and deactivate extra rooms, based on having guests over or something of that nature. Otherwise its more expensive to go the owned route, and I spend enough on programing.
> 
> Just make sure you get the rid number of any receiver your purchasing and call the access card dept and make sure it will be free and clear and able to be added to your account. Better to check before you pay for it then after.


inkahauts,
I appreciate your input immensly as a long time member here with alot of knowledge, but I do not want to get into an debate about contract/no contract or free/not free, as I mentioned prior everyone has their preferences and nothing in life is truely free. Even though I have been with D for a very long time doesn't mean that I maynot have to cancel service tomorrow and I do not want an ETF hanging over my head. I never know what tomorrow may bring.

I too have spent a fortune with D over the years carrying the premium package.

Thank you for the heads up on the RID. The seller provided it without asking so I need to give D a call and make sure it is clear.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, some people don't want a contract so that if their situation drastically changes, like a layoff they have more options, not just suspending the account. I also know someone that feels that being under contract means he would be in debt to DirecTV and doesn't want to feel that he owes a company something other than a monthly fee.


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

RID is clear so I am going to try and pick it up. I was checking on eBay (I know bad place for leased units that think they are owned) but it at least gives an idea of prices and it is a good fair price.

PS does an H24 require a BBC or is it internal????????

Thanks all for your time & Cheers


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

H24 does require a BBC if it is not on a SWM system.


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> H24 does require a BBC if it is not on a SWM system.


Thanks good to know, pretty sure I have some extras laying around as I don't have a SWiM setup. Will need a new access card also unless I can talk them into activating the existing card.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think you'll get them to do that, so that's another $20.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks good to know, pretty sure I have some extras laying around as I don't have a SWiM setup. Will need a new access card also unless I can talk them into activating the existing card.


You will need a new access card, unless the unit is brand spanking new and has never been activated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

andy A said:


> Thanks good to know, pretty sure I have some extras laying around as I don't have a SWiM setup. Will need a new access card also unless I can talk them into activating the existing card.


Call ACT dept, not regular CSR, they could do activation of existing card on your account ... sometimes  if you'll be gentle and persistent with them


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Access card department is who will send you the card too which takes about a week. They just won't reactivate cards anymore.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Access card department is who will send you the card too which takes about a week. They just won't reactivate cards anymore.


Exactly


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it worst of hassles of pay and wait, why not try the phone ?


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

P Smith said:


> It worst of hassles of pay and wait, why not try the phone ?


LOL, I know sometimes very rarely though and if you get the right person it can be done. I can live with the 20 bucks if it boils down to it.

The tv is a fairly nice Sony 32 that had screen flicker, it was given to me. Installed a new main board which fixed that @ 60 dollars.
H24 @ 125
Access card @ 20
So 205 and no contract.
For a bedroom setup it should work out pretty decent.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would call for start, spending 10-30 min in pleasant conversation sitting on a couch ... why not ?


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I would call for start, spending 10-30 min in pleasant conversation sitting on a couch ... why not ?


Agreed, nothing to lose.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

andy A said:


> Agreed, nothing to loose.


Or lose either..... :bink:


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Or lose either..... :bink:


Ooooooops


----------



## mrjacobrussell (Jun 4, 2013)

I just sold an HR34 on EBAY with out hard drive for $200 shipped


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Someone's in for a bit of business.....


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

mrjacobrussell said:


> I just sold an HR34 on EBAY with out hard drive for $200 shipped


that was a good deal, wish I would have had the need for an HR34 as I have a spare drive laying around. The location I was putting the box just did not require a DVR.

I will be looking for a HR ?? sometime in the coming months though for our family room setup.


----------

